# Suche passende Hardware …

## l3u

… für folgenden Einsatzzweck:

(Es ist schon eine Ewigkeit her, dass ich den letzten Computer gekauft habe, deswegen die Anfrage hier ;-)

Ich will einen Server bauen, der 24/7 laufen soll (muss aber keine definierte Verfügbarkeit haben oder so, man kann ich nach Belieben herunterfahren und Downtimes sind kein Problem). Es soll ein produktives System werden, deswegen wäre „ordentliche“ Hardware ganz nett. Ich hatte mir gedacht, das System (Gentoo) auf einem RAID-5 mit 3 Platten à 500 GB zu installieren. Hier schon die erste Frage:

Ich hatte bisher immer WD-Platten und nie Probleme, deswegen würde ich jetzt auch wieder WD nehmen. Die bieten Platten an, die explizit für 24-h-Einsatz gedacht sind. Wo ist der Unterschied? Bzw. kann man „einfach so“ drei davon kaufen, z. B. WD5000AVCS oder lieber eine Preisklasse höher, wie WD5003ABYX? Letztere ist explizit für „RAID-Betrieb“ geeignet – muss sie das sein?

Das System an sich soll nichts anderes machen, als eine Windows-Server-2003-Installation mittels qemu hosten (das Image dafür habe ich auch schon fertig), die ihrerseits der eigentliche Server ist. So weit ich das überblicke, unterstützt Windows 2003 (zumindest in der Version, die ich habe) maximal zwei Prozessoren. In meiner Test-Virtuellen-Maschine habe ich der Installation zwei Prozessoren gegeben und sie läuft ganz nett.

Wie sinnvoll ist es jetzt, z. B. einen Vierkernprozessor zu nehmen? Bzw.: scheinbar sind ja Graphikkarten mittlerweile von den Mainboards runter und in die Prozessoren reingewandert. Eine einfache Graphikkarte reicht vollkommen, da muss also nichts extra her. Bisher war ich sehr zufrieden mit Onboard-Intel-HD-Graphikkarten. Also sollte es ein Intel-Prozessor sein, oder? Aber welcher? Und wie viele Kerne? Schön wäre ein geringer Stromverbrauch, wie gesagt: das System muss nicht viel leisten.

Und: welches Mainboard? Bzw. auf was sollte man achten? Ich habe in meinem Desktoprechner z. B. ein relativ billiges von AsRock, das jetzt auch schon seit 2009 im Fast-Dauerbetrieb problemlos läuft. Oder sollte man lieber was von Asus nehmen? Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand ;-)

Und: muss man beim Arbeitsspeicher was beachten? Oder gar beim Gehäuse?

Für alle guten Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar!

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ohje. Alles, was ich an Servern kenne, heißt PowerEdge, ist von Dell, und hat Rack-Maße.

Also erstmal die Festplatten: Was soll 24h-Einsatz denn sein? Allenfalls mag es ein Unterschied sein, ob die Festplatten permanent beansprucht werden (Datenbankserver mit vielen Anfragen 24/7 o.Ä.) oder eben nicht. Allerdings würde ich wegen dem automatischen Parken der Schreib-/Lese-Köpfe eher zur  WD5003ABYX tendieren.

Zum RAID: Warum nur drei Platten? Klar, drei reichen für ein RAID 5, aber verbaut man da nicht standardmäßig 5? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du einen Standard-Desktop-Rechner zusammenbaust und als Server verwenden willst?

Zur CPU: Welches "Windows Server 2003" ? Nur die "Web Edition" und "Small Business Edition" sind auf zwei Kerne pro CPU beschränkt. "Standard" unterstützt 4, "Enterprise" 8, und "Datacenter" 32 bzw. 64 Kerne pro CPU. (Siehe c't 12/07 Artikel)

Ich würde allerdings niemals alle CPU(-Kerne) an eine virtuelle Maschine verteilen. Zumindest bei meiner VMware Workstation auf meinem Laptop nutzt die VM durchaus alle 4 logischen CPUs, obwohl die Win7 Maschine nur eine CPU mit zwei Kernen "sieht". Wie das bei qemu läuft, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Zur Graka: Ja, bei den Intel-Prozessoren (*nicht* Xeon, die man für einen Server allerdings verwenden sollte) braucht man keine extra-Grafikkarte.

Allerdings, wenn du dir eine Xeon-CPU gönnst, dann tut's eine billige nvidia GraKa für 20 Euro ganz wunderbar.

Aber: Nicht bei *allen* Intel i* Prozessoren ist auch Intel HD Graphics integriert! Wenn an der Modellnummer ein 'P' steht (z.B. Core i5-2380P), dann wurde die integrierte Grafik weggelassen. (Siehe Artikel "Intel führt Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren ohne integrierte Grafik ein".)

Nochmal CPU: Glücklicherweise hat Intel (dank AMD?) in den vergangenen Jahren konstant an der Preisschraube gedreht, so dass man eine Xeon-CPU heutzutage schon für unter 300 € bekommt. Für einen Server würde ich wirklich damit liebäugeln, zum Beispiel Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E5-2609V2 für 269,-.

Zum Mainboard: Ich bin seit Jahr und Tag mit Asus zufrieden. Aber wenn du schon Alternate anführst, dann nutz doch den PC-Konfigurator, der schlägt nur passende Mainboards vor, wenn du vorher schon die CPU ausgewählt hast.  :Wink: 

Oh, und schau zum Vergleich auch mal bei www.hardware-versand.de und www.mindfactory.de rein.

----------

## l3u

Also ein Server im eigentlichen Sinn wird es nicht. Es laufen (neben OpenVPN und was man halt zum normalen Betrieb braucht) da nur ein Praxis-Abrechnungsprogramm und ein Röntgenprogramm drauf. Beide haben einen Datenbankserver dabei. Prinzipiell müsste man auch kein Serverbetriebssystem dafür nehmen, aber die Lizenz für Windows Server 2003 (es ist die Small-Business-Server-Edition) liegt rum und es unterstützt zumindest zwei RDP-Verbindungen (was ich brauche, weil ich mich von Daheim aus über OpenVPN einloggen können will).

Bei dem RAID geht es mir einfach nur um Datensicherheit, nicht um Performance. Bei drei Platten kann ja eine ausfallen, ohne dass was passiert. Solang ich Computer benutze (1995 oder so) ist mir noch nie eine Festplatte kaputtgegangen, deswegen habe ich mir gedacht, dass drei doch eigentlich reichen sollten – zwei auf einmal werden schon nicht draufgehen. Und außerdem fahre ich ja auch brav Backups, im schlimmsten Fall muss man halt den Host neu aufsetzen ;-)

Wo ist denn eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen den Desktop- und den „Server“-Prozessoren? Und warum sollte man Xeon für einen Server verwenden? Ich denke, dass ein „normaler“ Prozessor reichen würde – wie gesagt: man könnte das Setup auch mit einem alten Windows-XP-Home-Rechner fahren.

Die Frage ist eben, ob nicht zwei Kerne reichen. Das Hostsystem macht ja nichts, außer den Gast starten (und sich um das Software-RAID zu kümmern). Auf meinem Desktop hier mit einem alten Core 2 Duo mit 3000 MHz läuft Windows SBS 2003 in qemu (mit zwei Kernen, die ich virtualisiere) einwandfrei – und der tut noch einiges mehr, als nur das zu hosten.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Der interessanteste Unterschied Server/Desktop-CPU liegt im Stromverbrauch. Dies gilt wohl auch für Mainboards.

Wenn dein Server 24/7 laufen soll ist das nicht ganz unwichtig.

Hier mal eine Gegenüberstellung Server/Desktop-CPU (ganz unten ist auch ein Kostenvergleich)

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E3-1230-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3570K

Du könntest auch auf NAS-Hardware zurückgreifen die auf 24/7-Bertieb ausgelegt und sehr sparsam sind.

http://www.com-magazin.de/praxis/nas/optimale-nas-server-im-eigenbau-214336.html

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Der interessanteste Unterschied Server/Desktop-CPU liegt im Stromverbrauch. Dies gilt wohl auch für Mainboards.
> 
> Wenn dein Server 24/7 laufen soll ist das nicht ganz unwichtig.
> 
> Hier mal eine Gegenüberstellung Server/Desktop-CPU (ganz unten ist auch ein Kostenvergleich)
> ...

 Schöne Seite, danke! 

Also technisch kann ich nichts sagen, nur Gefühlsmäßig, da ich mal auf der Arbeit einen ausrangierten HP-Server (Im Tower-Gehäuse, Alte Xeon-2-CPU, zwei Kerne, 2,4GHz, 16GB RAM) für ein paar Monate verwendet habe. Du kannst einen Rechner mit Xeon CPU auflasten, was du willst, das ganze bleibt stabil, schnell und flüssig. Da lief ein Windows 7 in einer VMware Workstation, in der ein COM-Converter tausende RTF-Dateien mit Hilfe von 8 (!!) Word 2013 Instanzen in PDF/A umgewandelt hatte. Auf dem Rechner hatte ich gleichzeitig ein großes World-Update am Laufen, Eclipse 4.2 und Code::Blocks sowie ca. zwei Dutzend KOnsolen mit SSH Verbindungen auf unsere Server offen. Und ich habe von der "Überlast" (Conky zeigte permanent 100% auf beiden Kernen, top berichtete ein load average von ~8 ) kaum was gespürt. Klar, wie ohne Last war es nicht, aber wenn ich das auf meinem jetzigen Rechner (i5 mit vier Kernen) versuchen würde, dann gute Nacht.

(Wichtig: Vielleicht stimmt das auch nicht und ich unterschätze die modernen i*-CPUs gerade ganz gewaltig. Das war eben eine rein subjektive Erfahrung.  :Wink:  )

----------

## l3u

Viele Leistung muss das System ja nicht bringen, aber immerhin sind gute Erfahrungen mit Xeon ja schonmal nicht schlecht :-)

 *Quote:*   

> Lower typical power consumption: 65 W vs. 107,5 W

 

Das ist beachtlich! Dann lohnt sich nämlich auch der höhere Anschaffungspreis – der Server soll schließlich ein paar Jahre laufen. Wenn man mal überschlägt: 42 W Differenz in der Leistungsaufnahme mal 24 h pro Tag mal 365 Tage im Jahr machen rund 360 kWh – und das mal z. B. 28 ¢ pro kWh machen im Jahr dann schon ca. 100 €, die der Prozessor weniger an Strom verbraucht. Dann darf er auch gern bissl mehr in der Anschaffung kosten.

Abgesehen davon habe ich mir nochmal Gedanken über die Festplattenbestückung gemacht. Wie gesagt, mir geht es allein um die Datensicherheit, nicht um die Performance. Die ist bei dem Bisschen, was da rumgeschoben wird, vermutlich egal. Bei einem RAID-5 mit drei Festplatten kann eine Festplatte ausfallen, und das System läuft weiter. Jetzt kann ja aber bei einem RAID-1 auch eine Platte ausfallen, ohne dass was passiert, oder? Also würde doch eigentlich ein RAID-1 den selben Zuwachs an Sicherheit bringen, wie ein RAID-5?! Abgesehen von der geringeren Kapazität natürlich. Aber ich denke, dass 500 GB insgesamt sowieso dick reichen sollten.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Nun, ich weiß nicht ob in deinem Fall ein RAID wirklich eine gute Lösung ist.

Durch ein RAID erhöhst du die Zugriffszeit und/oder die Verfügbarkeit im Fall eines Defekts. Ein Backup erspart dir ein RAID auf keinen Fall - und dafür brauchst du dann mind. noch eine weiter Platte. RAID schützt dich auch nur vor einem Hardwaredefekt. Fehler die durch das OS oder FS oder sonstwas an den Daten entstehen hast du aber auf allen Platten.

Dir kommt es aber auf Datensicherheit an, wenn ich deine Anforderung so lese.

Ich würde es so machen:

- eine kleine Platte auf der nur das System liegt (vielleicht sogar eine SSD). Daten und System würde ich hier strikt trennen.

- eine Platte für deine Daten, z.B. 1-2TB

- eine Platte für Backup der Daten (gleich groß). Das Backup könnte per rsync-Script als 1:1 Kopie z.B. nachts erfolgen.

Du hast insgesamt weniger Platten verbaut und bist nicht unsicherer unterwegs mit deinen Daten. Und sollte tatsächlich mal eine Platte abrauchen, ersetzt du sie einfach.

----------

## l3u

Die Daten strikt vom System zu trennen ist kaum möglich. Die liegen teilweise innerhalb von Datenbanken und das auch noch unter Windows.

Aber im Prinzip geht es ja nur um den Datenbestand zweier Programme, und beide bieten sehr einfache Backuplösungen an. Das eine (das Abrechnungsprogramm) mach ein Backup aller relevanten Daten in eine Zip-Datei, das andere (das Röntgenprogramm) kann automatisierte Datenbankdumps fahren und speichert diese in dem Verzeichnis, in dem auch die Röntgenbilder liegen. Aus einem Backup dieses Verzeichnisses kann man den Datenbestand wiederherstellen.

Die Wiederherstellung aus den Backups ist kein Problem, ich habe das auch schon in meiner virtuellen Maschine (dem zukünftigen Server) ausprobiert.

Jetzt habe ich mir das folgendermaßen gedacht: Das Abrechnungsbackup wird in einem Ordner gespeichert, den der Windows-Gast freigibt. Das Datenverzeichnis des Röntgenprogramms wird ebenfalls freigegeben. Das Host-System mountet die beiden und fährt per Cron täglich mit rdiff-backup ein Backup davon (was seinerseits per RAID ja gegen Datenverlust per Headcrash geschützt ist und außerdem außerhalb der virtuellen Maschine liegt). Und immer mal (ein Mal die Woche oder so) mache ich vom aktuellen Backup-Stand noch ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte. Die ich mit nach Hause nehme. Immer mal könnte man dann auch ein Backup der kompletten virtuellen Maschine machen.

Dass mich ein RAID nicht gegen Datenverlust mittels pebcak schützt, ist mir klar. Was ich aber hoffe, damit zu erreichen, ist folgendes: mein Server crasht nicht, wenn eine Festplatte kaputt geht. Das wäre nervig.

----------

## py-ro

Riskierst den Datenbestand einer Woche.

Daten auf der selben Hardware zu speichern verringert nicht die Wahrscheinlickeit eines Verlustes wesentlich.

----------

## l3u

Aber schon, wenn sie auf einem RAID liegen! Und zwar dort, wo keiner „aus Versehen“ drauf Zugriff hat. Bedienfehler à la "rm -rf /" als root mal außen vor gelassen. Abgesehen davon hab ich auch noch zwei NAS-Platten im Netzwerk. Ich könnt ja das tägliche Backup auch darauf machen. Aber da hab ich dann wieder nicht den Schutz gegen einen Hardwareausfall.

----------

## py-ro

Nein, das RAID tut allein gar nichts für Datensicherheit. Beispiel, dein Controller oder Kernel beschließen, och heute flippen wir mal jedes 123123545te Bit. Hilft dein RAID nichts.

Common missconception.

----------

## l3u

Ich will ja mit dem RAID nichts anderes erreichen, als mich dagegen zu schützen, dass eine defekte Festplatte den laufenden Betrieb lahmlegt. Dass ich zusätzliche Backups auf externe Datenträger machen muss, und das idealerweise täglich, ist mir schon klar.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich will ja mit dem RAID nichts anderes erreichen, als mich dagegen zu schützen, dass eine defekte Festplatte den laufenden Betrieb lahmlegt. Dass ich zusätzliche Backups auf externe Datenträger machen muss, und das idealerweise täglich, ist mir schon klar.

 Na, dann ist doch gut!

Du kannst dich noch weiter schützen, indem du eine vierte Platte als Hot Spare einbaust. Fällt eine Platte aus, wird dies automatisch eingebunden. Die defekte Platte kann man bequem ohne große Eile durch eine neue Hot Spare austauschen.

Eine Idee bei drei Platten wäre übrigens, nicht RAID5, sondern ZFS RAIDZ1 mit drei Platten zu verwenden. Lässt sich später nämlich bei Bedarf (falls doch zu langsam) sehr einfach erweitern.

----------

## l3u

Na, dann sind wir uns ja einig ;-) Aber mal zurück zur ursprünglichen Frage:

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Bei einem RAID-5 mit drei Festplatten kann eine Festplatte ausfallen, und das System läuft weiter. Jetzt kann ja aber bei einem RAID-1 auch eine Platte ausfallen, ohne dass was passiert, oder? Also würde doch eigentlich ein RAID-1 den selben Zuwachs an Sicherheit bringen, wie ein RAID-5?!

 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich mit einem RAID-1 eigentlich auch das erreiche, was ich will, mir aber eine Platte spare? Wie gesagt: die Geschwindigkeit ist zweitrangig. Es werden nicht viele Daten gelesen und geschrieben, und das muss auch nicht besonders schnell passieren.

----------

## py-ro

Ja, der Verlust an Speicher ist anteilig gesehen natürlich höher.

----------

## l3u

Das ist klar. Was ich allerdings ganz nett finde, ist die Tatsache, dass man eine Festplatte aus einem RAID-1-Verbund „einfach so“ auch einzeln als „normale“ Festplatte mounten und nutzen kann (hat zumindest mit einem Test-RAID-1 mit Loop-Devices funktioniert, ich musste nur den Dateisystemtyp explizit angeben). Weil das geht ja mit einem anderen RAID-Level nicht so einfach, oder?

----------

## py-ro

In der Tat, mit dem Software RAID1 geht das, deswegen kann auch Grub ohne Probleme davon booten.

----------

## l3u

Das kann GRUB mittlerweile auch von einem RAID-5 ;-)

----------

## py-ro

Grub2 kann das.

----------

## l3u

Sag ich doch!

… aber um zurück zum Thema Hardware zu kommen: Was ist mit dem Netzteil? Wieviel Watt nimmt man da vernünftigerweise? Und was hat es mit dieser „80 Plus“-Zertifizierung auf sich?

----------

## py-ro

Netzteil kommt auf deine geplanten Komponenten an, soweit ich das sehe sollten 350W eigentlich reichen, könnte sogar schon zuviel sein.

80+ gibt die Effizienz bei nicht voller Last an, je höher desto besser. Klassische Schaltnetzteile haben einen hohen Verlust, wenn Sie nicht nahe 100% gefahren werden, bei den neuen ist das besser, eben mindestens 80%. 

Je höher die Klasse, also Bronze, Silber, Gold, etc. je weniger reingesteckte Energie geht verloren.

----------

## l3u

Die Komponenten beschränken sich auf das Mainboard, den Prozessor und – wenn es denn ein Server-Prozessor ohne eingebaute Graphikkarte wird – die kleineste Graphikkarte, die es gibt. Und natürlich zwei Festplatten.

Also kleines Netzteil (350 W) mit einer guten solchen 80-+-Zertifizierung?

----------

## mstockin

Wir haben in der Firma sehr gute Erfahrungen mit http://thomas-krenn.de Servern gemacht.

Vieleicht schaust Du Dich in deren Shop mal um (der Konfigurator ist sehr gut).

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## l3u

Ganz schön teuer … ich hab mir mal was bei Alternate zusammengeklickt, und bin auf knapp 600 € gekommen. Ähnlich konfiguriert krieg ich auf der Seite von dir fast 900 € – aber da ist sicher Service dabei, Garantie, Wartung, vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem und all sowas. Brauch ich ja nicht, ich bau die Kiste selbst zusammen ;-)

----------

## l3u

Ich hab die Kiste immer noch nicht gekauft, ist vermutlich aber nicht verkehrt ;-)

Also es soll ein Intel-Xeon-E3-Prozessor werden. Jetzt gibt es den in zwei Varianten: einmal „E3-1220V2“ und einmal „E3-1220V3“. Ersterer ist ein „Ivy Bridge“-Prozessor, letzerer ein „Haswell“-Prozessor.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass „Haswell“ der Nachfolger von „Ivy Bridge“ ist und weniger Strom bei gleicher Leistung braucht? Also für eine Neuanschaffung die bessere Wahl darstellt?

Vom Kostenpunkt her sind sie fast gleich …

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass „Haswell“ der Nachfolger von „Ivy Bridge“ ist und weniger Strom bei gleicher Leistung braucht? Also für eine Neuanschaffung die bessere Wahl darstellt?

  Siehst du richtig.

Es hat aber auch Einfluss auf das benötigte Mainboard und RAM (DDR2 vs. DDR3). 

Ivy hat einen 1155er-Sockel, während Haswell ein 1150er benötigt. Die Mainboards für Haswell sind tendenziell wohl noch etwas teuerer als für Ivy.

----------

## l3u

Gibt sich nicht viel, soweit ich das überblicken kann … auf ein paar Euro hin oder her kommt’s in dem Fall auch nicht an. Soll ja lange laufen und dann lange Strom sparen ;-)

Eine Frage habe ich dann aber trotzdem noch. Wie sieht es mit dem CPU-Lüfter aus? Es heißt ja immer, die Boxed-Lüfter wären schlecht … packt Intel tatsächlich einen schlechten Lüfter zur CPU?! Kann man den nicht einfach nehmen? Bzw. geht es bei irgendwelchen „High-End“-Lüftern für 50 € darum, dass man sie halt dann nicht hört oder so? Ich will die Kiste ja nicht übertakten und recht viel zu tun wird sie auch meistens nicht haben …

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe gehört (und wirklich nur gehört), dass der Boxed-Lüfter meines Intel i7 3770k ganz passabel sein soll.

Trotzdem habe ich mir - da ich hardwaretechnisch quasi frei von Kenntnis bin - online einen fetten Zusatzlüfter eingepackt und die ganze Kiste schon beim Onlinehändler zusammenfrickeln lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Stecker dann unterwegs abgefallen oder schon ab Werk nicht richtig gesteckt worden ist ... jedenfalls hatte der Zusatzlüfter keinen Strom und drehte sich daher auch nicht. Gemerkt habe ich das nur durch Zufall, weil ich gerade irgendwas anderes im Gehäuse gesucht habe ... will sagen, der Zusatzlüfter hat auch ohne drehenden Propeller derart gut gekühlt, dass es selbst bei größeren emerges kaum aufgefallen ist, dass er nicht läuft. Ich glaube, mein aktueller Kühler hat aber alleine Kühllamellen vom Volumen meines ersten kompletten Rechners. Ein Riesenteil, völlig oversized und - wie ich im Nachhinein feststellen muss - für meinen Zweck auch völlig ungeeignet. Da hätte es die boxed-Version locker getan.

----------

## franzf

Der Standardkühler ist auch die Referenz - was heißen kann dass das Mainboard für dessen Funktionsweise konstruiert wurde. Leider bin ich da fett auf die Nase gefallen.

Asrock Z68 M-ITX + i7 2600K - theoretisch sollte das ganz gut klappen. Leider hatte ich die Schnapsidee, ne kleine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, dadurch bekommt das Mainboard (vor allem diverse Controller/Chips) keine kühlende Luft ab, weshalb der Rechner ständig runtertaktet, wenn es längere emerges zu bewältigen gibt. Werde deshalb demnächst nen anderen Lüfter einbauen - k.A. ob ich dafür den noch vorhandenen Boxed-Kühler nehm oder mir eine edlere Lösung aus Kupfer gönne (Kupfer leitet die Wärme besser ab). In jedem Fall solltest auch du darauf achten, dass der Lüfter oben auf und nicht seitlich sitzt, wenn keine sonstigen großen Propeller über das Mainboard fegen  :Wink: 

AFAIK hat der intel Boxed-Kühler einen relativ großen Lüfter - 100 oder 120 mm Durchmesser - und ist damit deutlich leiser als das was bei anderen Kühlern dabei ist (AMD Boxed oder frühere intel Kühler).

Was sich aber sicher lohnt ist die Investition in eine ordentliche Kühlpaste.

----------

## l3u

Ich glaub, ich werd einfach mal die Boxed-Variante probieren. Im Fall der Fälle kann man ja immer noch den Lüfter austauschen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Technisch gesehen, also von der Kühlleistung, sind die begepackten Lüfter okay. Aber sie sind lauter (zumindest bis Ivy).

Kommt darauf an, wo der Rechner dann steht und ob es stört.

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Im Fall der Fälle kann man ja immer noch den Lüfter austauschen.

 

Das kann aber im Einzelfall bedeuten, dass du den PC wieder komplett zerlegen musst, weil die Gegenplatten der Kühler auf die Rückseite des Mainboards befestigt werden.

Hat dein Gehäuse keine entsprechende Aussparung, ist Schrauben angesagt.

----------

## l3u

Also, jetzt hab ich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht, und folgende Hardware bestellt:

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 350W (mit 80+-Zertifizierung)

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1220V3 (incl. Boxed-Lüfter)

Mainboard: ASUS H81M-E

Graphikkarte: ASUS EAH6450 SILENT LP (ist ja keine drin in nem Xeon-Prozessor)

RAM: GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600

Festplatten: 2x Western Digital WD5003ABYX 500 GB + 1x den Vorgänger davon (war noch unbenutzt da)

Die beiden „neuen“ Festplatten richte ich als RAID-1 ein und installiere das System drauf, die dritte nehme ich für täglich gefahrene automatisierte Backups (die dann weder in der virtuellen Maschine, noch auf dem System-RAID liegen). Davon kann man dann von Zeit zu Zeit ja auch ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte machen.

Die CPU dürfte sich ja dann mit acht Kernen präsentieren (vier hat sie, die jeweils noch Hyper-Threading machen). Das virtuelle Windows SBS 2003 bekommt 4 GB RAM und zwei Prozessoren. Mit mehr kann es ja eh nicht umgehen.

Mal schauen, ob das alles so klappt ;-)

----------

## l3u

So, die Kiste läuft so weit, aber jetzt hab ich trotzdem ein Problem (oder nicht?!):

Im Normalbetrieb langweilt sich die CPU erwartungsgemäß und der Boxed-Lüfter kühlt sie auf ca. 35 °C (laut sensors). Wenn man den Kühlkörper anfasst, dann ist er tatsächlich kalt. Es gibt noch zwei Sensoren auf dem Mainboard, bei zeigen Werte zwischen 30 und 35 °C an. Die Festplatten bewegen sich laut smartctl auch in diesem Bereich.

So weit, so gut – aber anders sieht es bei der Grafikkarte aus. Ich hab mir ja gedacht, ich kaufe eine ganz kleine, weil ich ja kaum Grafikleistung brauche. Die, die es geworden ist (ASUS EAH6450, eine Radeon 6450), hat auch keinen Lüfter, sondern ist mit einem Kühlkörper passiv gekühlt. Das ist aber scheinbar das Problem: laut sensors ist die Karte, wenn der Computer einfach nur läuft und man nichts damit macht, zwischen 60 und 70 °C warm. Bzw. heiß – wenn man den Kühlkörper anfasst, dann fühlt er sich richtig heiß an! Jetzt soll die Kiste ja 24/7 laufen, und da passt mir das so gar nicht … der Rest ist ja wenig über Raumtemperatur.

Jetzt die Frage: Muss ich mir für den Dauerbetrieb Sorgen machen bei der Temperatur? Kann man da einfach den Kühlkörper runterbauen und durch einen mit einem Lüfter ersetzen? Und wenn ja: was nimmt man da? Der Geräuschpegel ist mir ja eigentlich egal. Mir kommt es bloß auf die Langzeitstabilität an.

----------

## py-ro

Also die Temperatur ist für die Graka normal, vorallem da du je nach Kernel und Treiber keinerelei Powermanagement darauf hasst, geht erst eingermassen mit dem Radeon ab 3.13.

Ansonsten bastel einfach nen 0815 Lüfter daneben, weiß ja nicht wie viel Platz du da hast.

----------

## l3u

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ansonsten bastel einfach nen 0815 Lüfter daneben, weiß ja nicht wie viel Platz du da hast.

 

Jede Menge ;-) Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich den Lüfter da hinmontieren soll …

Ich hab mal testweise einen Arctic Accelero L2 Plus bestellt. Der kostet nicht viel und man scheint ihn auf die Karte montieren zu können. Also jedenfalls hat die Karte vier Löcher im Quadrat, und der passive Kühlkörper ist mit zwei Schrauben in zwei dieser Löcher befestigt.

Mal schauen, ob das Ding draufpasst und ob damit die Temperatur sinkt. Müsste ja aber eigentlich.

----------

## l3u

Nur für den Fall, dass es jemanden interessiert: Allein die Montage des Kühlkörpers, ohne dass der Lüfter darauf läuft, senkt die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auf ca. 45 °C. Wenn man dann noch den Lüfter anschließt (wohlgemerkt nicht an 12 V, sondern nur an 7 V, das kann man sich aussuchen), dann bleiben gerade mal 30 °C übrig. Wobei der Lüfter dann auch noch leiser als der CPU-Lüfter ist, so dass man nichts vom Betrieb hört.

Das gefällt mir schon erheblich besser :-)

----------

